# Driving music



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I like certain songs when i'm driving and find some make want to put my foot down more than others so what are yours


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

at the moment these are heading my playlist




















And just because Im currently reliving my punk youth


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

My driving tunes are along the lines of The Prodigy, Rage Against the Machine, Pendulum, Linkin Park, Red Hot Chili Peppers and Bloc Party. My MPG isnt too great as a result........:lol:


----------

